# .40 for hogs?



## Alexander (May 28, 2012)

I have a Glock 23 in 40 caliber that I purchased mostly for self-defense and to carry as a side arm while bow hunting and such and was THINKING of using it to take down a hog and was just wanting some feed back on the bullet choice. The group of hogs I will be after range from 20-80 pounds with 80 being the biggest. I have stalked well within pistol range on them before including last night in a bright colored polo without ever getting noticed. Ive been practicing and feel confident in a head/ear shot at under 30 yards. What bullet would be good for this if I did choose to pursue these hogs further?


----------



## pacecars (May 28, 2012)

I would find a load with a hard cast bullet


----------



## deast1988 (May 28, 2012)

Check into the notoxic barnes X pistol bullet. XPB on the box corbon and double tap both chamber one loaded in .40 barnes vortex I believe chambers one. .40 behind the shoulder might barely work. Ear lights out. I guy from my church killed a 130lb doe with a 23 around 18yds with a 165gr dualbonded personal defense bullet. She went 20yds and was done. Hogs have the shield so I would opt for a controlled expansion bullet moving pretty quickly. Should give the thump needed to reach the vitals as for big pigs only head shots. Good Luck! let us know your pick and results by posting pictures of your ground checks.


----------



## boarhunter62 (Jun 1, 2012)

I nailed a big boar down in benning last summer with my 1911 (.45), he was about 230lbs, with some big old cutters. I was using a 230grn hollow point, i think it was a Winchester SXP round. Anyways, all you gotta do is shoot them in a decent spot above the neck, and when that hollow point opens up, it will tear the heck out of them. If your planning on going more for a vitals shot, I would use an FMJ round that has alot of powder behind it, to really punch through any sort of bone,grissle, or sheild. Your gonna have to do some tracking if you dont stick him good, which is why i recommend you just pop him in the head with a good hllow pnt. Anyways good luck post us some pics!


----------



## Alexander (Jun 13, 2012)

One shot from a buddies Sig in .40 and two from my Glock left this little guy taking a dirt nap


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 15, 2012)

What load did you choose? Congrats kool looking red hog!


----------



## Alexander (Jun 17, 2012)

It was literally a spur of the moment thing. We were walking back from doing a little bass fishing when I decided to pull my trail cam. Well while grabbing the cam I heard the hogs and we were off. My buddy hit it once with a Speer hollow point and then my two shots were of reloaded 180 grain FMJ's


----------



## tgc (Jul 27, 2012)

pacecars said:


> I would find a load with a hard cast bullet



 I think that would be the ideal solution. Don't think I've ever noticed any .40s&w in hardcast. Do you know where to get some? Factory loads.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jul 27, 2012)

DoubleTap offers some.


----------



## tgc (Aug 3, 2012)

ATLRoach said:


> DoubleTap offers some.



 ATLRoach, I took a 180 grain full metal jacket bullet and filed the copper jacket off of the tip. Filled up a 5 gallon bucket with dirt from the garden and packed it in with my toe. Turned it on its side and made the shot into the mouth of the bucket at 8 yards. I think this will work and for a bonus you don't get lead in the rifling in your barrel.
You can tell by comparing the unfired .40 and the fired bullet to the board it lays on how much expansion you get.







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------

